# short video of GN freight run



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Just wanted to add in this video for a look at a more or less finished section and then a not so finished section. Track is now made up to lay on the unfinished portion....now it is just up to the weather. Willl take a new video when it is all in and looking better.


http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF4194.flv
Well...it is getting there!

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks good, I can tell the the next part will look as good too. 
Thanks for posting. 
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to agree that looks great. I will be glad to see more of your progress.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Nice Garry!!!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice job Garry....


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks very nice, would like to see the rest of the layout.


----------



## H-man (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job, I like the photo angles with the landscape in wooden ties? 

Howard


----------

